# Christmas Countdown



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Christmas Countdown​            ​

​​


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

pinch!

punch!

1st of a very festive month Dizzi!


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Lovely and festive. 

I'm guessing this means I can stop moaning about my neighbours who put their lights and decorations up last week now. 

Right now I'm sitting here, just finished work, got the AF from hell and I'm so desperate for chocolate that I'm trying to decide whether to raid my little man's advent calender (he won't notice if I don't tell him) or to raid the cheapo chocolate liquers I started last night. The liquers are just winning the vote right now on account of them being chocolate _and_ alcohol - even if they are completely rank. Any port in a storm eh! 

Think I might make some mince pies this afternoon. 

C~x


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

No idea what the following website is but click on the link anyway, turn the volume up and enjoy 
(you don't need to click anything on the page )

http://www.links2love.com/christmas_songs_deck_halls.htm

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Christmas Countdown​ ​











           ​


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Woo Hoo !! i've got my decorations up and now it's snowing

christmas is coming      

pam xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Christmas Countdown​ ​




Its Mince Pie Day!

           ​


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Christmas Countdown​ ​



           ​


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

feeling soo festive now! decoration are up!! cards have all been written 
i've even managed to wrap a few pressys!! 

very eager for crimbo now!!


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Our decorations are going up tomorrow and I cannot wait, so excited


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

​
​


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

​


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

​


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

That's a good one!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

​


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

come on girlies! get me in the christmas mood! i havent put my decorations up yet, or even wrote any cards, i dont feel christmassy at all!!!!!!!!


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Meh, I don't feel Christmassy until about midnight on the 23rd Decemebr...if you are lucky.  I just never do. I find all the lights that go up two and three weeks (and sometimes more) before just slightly... uhm, tacky? No, not the right word... alarming. I mean! Who wants gaudy decorations messing up the place and getting in the way for more weeks than they have to? 

Hmm, I might be on thew wrong thread here!  

Having said that, it terms of actual Chirstmas prep / shopping I'm spectacularly late getting started even for me. I usually have at least done the present shopping by now but I haven't done a stroke yet! Not even bought cards. 

How many days to go? Oh dear! 

C~x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Caz  and I thought I was bad 

Kitten find your box of cards or Decs, put on a christmas Cd 
and pour yourself a glass of Wine and get singing along


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

​
​


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

dont have a christmas cd!!


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> ​
> ​




That's so true!

OK, how many days to go? Yep. Still no shoppping done. It was supposed to be a job for today but, guess who now has come down with lurgy.  
You know that advert on tele where everyone raids the late noght garage for presents? I think that'll be my family opening them Chirstmas day! 

C~x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Caz I am starting a stinker too!  


Try Online shopping tescos, woolies, and iwantoneofthose.com are all great gift sites 

Kitten your going to have to buy a christmas cd or download 10 xmas tracks


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Dizzi  for your stinker too. 

It would help if I actually had some inspiration for what to actually buy people and, er, oh yeah, some money to buy it with!  
I think I will be giving quite a few people jars of home made apple and ginger jam at this rate!

C~x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

It's One Day closer to Christmas ​



           ​


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Loving the new Christmassy FF website


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

​


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

9 Days to go. 

Cards still not written. Presents still not bought. Tree not up. Food not purchased. Plans not made. Aw heck! 

Should I start panicking yet? Meh!

C~x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

It's another Day 
closer to Christmas ​



           ​


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

​


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

WohoooD! I actually went out and bought some presents this morning.   

Dizzi, I really think you should post that little poem I sent you yesterday. 

C~x


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

I still have so much to do!!!​


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Me too! Including card writing and pressie wrapping!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

It's Christmas Eve Tommorrow ​



           ​


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

It's Christmas Eve ​



           ​


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

1 Day To GO YIPEEE !


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

One more sleeep!   

I'm actually feeling ridiculously Chirstmassy now. I've spent 3 days buying pressies, wrapping, making fudge, Turkish Delight (yeah, that dind't turn out so good) and coconut ice and boozy mince pies... oh and listening to the Traditional Family Row (Dh's family this time for a chage) take place. Oh Christmas isdefinitely here! 



*Everyone!*

*
Love from Caz & Benjamin xx*​


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

*Well I suppose we will have to wait til the morning to see if this is true *   



​


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)




----------

